

$78,000 Legal Bill for Unsuccessfully Suing Over Sale of $1.25 Used CD - bado
http://ultimateclassicrock.com/andy-scott-of-sweet-faces-78000-legal-bill-over-1-25-used-cd-sale/

======
MrMeker
What's the first sale doctrine like outside of the US? It seems like the
seller was right about this one.

